# Pundamilia Nyererei



## Digilistan (Mar 26, 2010)

Seems to be near fully grown, but hasn't really colored up much, I'm guessing it's for a lack of females of his own species.

Didn't think Nyererei were that aggressive. This one is.

Anyway, is anybody able to make an educated guess whether he is Python Is. Ruti Is. etc? Nobody where I live can give me a clear answer. His colors are pretty ordinary at the moment, so apologies there.










Thanks.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks very much like a Haplochromis sp. 44. It's also known as "thick skin". Here's the profilehttp://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1546. Check out the second image on that profile page.


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree that this probably isn't the nyererei


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

I own both thats a hap44 thick skin they have similar colors but i notice something about there jaw lines thats how i can tell the difference.


----------



## Digilistan (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, beginning to make sense now.

Seems there was a mis-communication somewhere along the way. I bought him as a Nyererei, but it seems they had mislabeled the tank he was in...

I also recently bought some actual Nyererei juveniles the other day as well, and they seem completely different to this guy.

Very good. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

Digilistan said:


> Didn't think Nyererei were that aggressive.


My Nyereri is one of my most aggressive fish and he always has been since I got him. Idk Maybe its just mine.


----------



## Digilistan (Mar 26, 2010)

I've heard Nyererei can be complete b-tards in the home aquarium. Whatever this guy ends up being, he is quite clearly a very angry fish.


----------



## AaronAllan (Jan 8, 2010)

i have about 15 sp44s and they look very similar, if u want him to color up get another male and a few females, itll curb the agression alot too


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

I do belive hes Nererei, I dont think hes sp. 44, the black bars yours has are too close together toward the front. the sp. 44's bars are more wide spread evenly on the body. just my thoughts tho, I could be wrong. as for deciding what area he is, I think you just need to see him color up more. here is a pic of my Nyererei, I was told by the seller he belives its "Python Is." but didnt know for sure. So Im still trying to figure out what he is so I have a better time selling his fry. I have like 100 of his babies Im raising right now. *** had him for almost a year, and he only just now started coloring up these last few weeks. I heard to get them to color faster you need other males as well as females in the tank for them to compete with, if its just one male and two females like I have, he knows he owns the females anyway, and has no need to win them over. Thus has no need to color up. but here he is, the faded dark bars on mine are almost the same as yours, so Im gunna say yours is either Python, or Anchor Is. cause he seems pretty light on the bottom. Ruti and Igombe are dark allong the bottom.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Prob is Pundamilia nyererei and Haplochromis sp. "Thick Skin" and others have been crossed a number of times in the hobby and are more common than pure in the shops I think. Dunno if you can tell the hybrid from pure by just looking at a photo.

All the best James


----------

